# linux-2.6 + некоторые сервера...

## ba

Заметил странную проблему, что из под 2.6 ядра рвутся соединения на некторые сервера.

Если более конкретно, то http://www.baku.ru при коннекте из 2.6 ядра выдает только часть страницы, при коннекте из под 2.4 ядра - все ок... не знаю куда и копать...

----------

## YD

Всё нормально, просто у тебя что-то с системой.

----------

## ba

 *YD wrote:*   

> Всё нормально, просто у тебя что-то с системой.

 

тоесть у тебя содержимое показываемое из под 2.6 ядра и из под 2.4 при прямом коннекте к сайту(не через прокси) не различается?

тогда странно, потому что у меня эта проблема уже на 3х машинах...

----------

## ManJak

Прикол, попробовал - точно!

Причем, через прокси, но странички там небыло!

2.4 нет, потому не скажу разницы   :Confused: 

Смешно, что при каждом обновлении - все больше и больше   :Laughing: 

----------

## doonkel

Спокойно просматриваю в Firefoxe , но не могу просмотреть в konqueror. Мне кажется - это не проблема Gentoo.

----------

## YD

Да хоть 10 рефрешеф с Firefox.

----------

## ba

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Спокойно просматриваю в Firefoxe , но не могу просмотреть в konqueror.

 

у меня от браузера не зависит... даже телнет-ом видно, что что неполную страничку отдает...

вобщем у меня распределение такое:

прокси под 2.6, через него полностью не отдает (откуда вобщем и проблема выросла, тк юзеры жалуются...)

домашний комп под 2.6, тоже неполная

ноут, тоже под 2.6 и тоже неполная

машинка на работе - под 2.4, все ок

около десятка серверов под 2.4 - тоже все ок

вобщем-то понятно, что трабла с конкретным сервером, так что надо бы его админов пинать, но это уже третий такой за последние пару месяцев... а под виндами и под 2.4 все ок, так что надо бы разобраться...

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Мне кажется - это не проблема Gentoo.

 

это проблема линукса и в частности и генту тоже

----------

## viy

Хм, а какие ядра-то?! 2.4 да 2.6 слишком "широко".

У меня http://www.baku.ru/ открылся замечательно, 2.6.13 + firefox-1.0.6-r5

Да, как это выглядит --- не полностью HTML возвращается или же как-то еще (типа картинки обрезаются)?..

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Хм, а какие ядра-то?! 2.4 да 2.6 слишком "широко".

 

ну потому что версии ядер различаются так же "широко"...

2.6.11-hardened-r15, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10, 2.6.10-gentoo-r8

2.4.28-gentoo-r9 (x6), 2.4.24-xfs-r5, 2.4.27-2-586tsc, 2.4.30-sparc+acl

 *viy wrote:*   

> У меня http://www.baku.ru/ открылся замечательно, 2.6.13 + firefox-1.0.6-r5
> 
> Да, как это выглядит --- не полностью HTML возвращается или же как-то еще (типа картинки обрезаются)?..

 

html возращается не полностью, говорю ж даже telnet-ом тестил...

там где все ок

```
baz@iron ~ $ telnet www.baku.ru 80

Trying 216.151.149.132...

Connected to www.baku.ru.

Escape character is '^]'.

GET / HTTP/1.1

host: www.baku.ru

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Tue, 06 Sep 2005 19:05:21 GMT

Server: Apache/2.0.54 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.0.4

X-Powered-By: PHP/5.0.4

Expires: Mon, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT

Last-Modified: Tue, 06 Sep 2005 19:05:31 GMT

Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate

Cache-Control: post-check=0, pre-check=0

Pragma: no-cache

P3P: CP=CAO DSP CURa ADMa DEVa OUR BUS PHY ONL UNI COM NAV DEM CNT, policyref="/w3c/bpgs.p3p"

Set-Cookie: gl[l]=ru; expires=Tue, 18 Oct 2005 11:05:31 GMT

Content-Length: 7274

Content-Type: text/html

<head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1251">

<.........>

 </noframes>

</frameset>

Connection closed by foreign host.

baz@iron ~ $
```

там где только часть

```
23:07 baz@baz ~ $ telnet www.baku.ru 80

Trying 216.151.149.132...

Connected to www.baku.ru.

Escape character is '^]'.

GET / HTTP/1.1

host: www.baku.ru

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Tue, 06 Sep 2005 19:07:21 GMT

Server: Apache/2.0.54 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.0.4

X-Powered-By: PHP/5.0.4

Expires: Mon, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT

Last-Modified: Tue, 06 Sep 2005 19:07:22 GMT

Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate

Cache-Control: post-check=0, pre-check=0

Pragma: no-cache

P3P: CP=CAO DSP CURa ADMa DEVa OUR BUS PHY ONL UNI COM NAV DEM CNT, policyref="/w3c/bpgs.p3p"

Set-Cookie: gl[l]=ru; expires=Tue, 18 Oct 2005 11:07:22 GMT

Content-Length: 7274

Content-Type: text/html

<head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1251">

<.........>

</head>

<frameset framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="0" rows="57,*">

        <frameset cols="313,*">

          <frame name="bpt

МХЙХ</a> <li><a href="pages/miscellaneous/index_ru.php">пЮГМНЕ</a> &nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<br>&nbsp;<a href="/pubs/prose/11461_ru.php"><b>оПНГЮ, лЮИ, 6, 2005</b></a><br><a href="/pubs/prose/11461_ru.php"><IMG height=11 src="/imaConnection closed by foreign host.

23:07 baz@baz ~ $
```

----------

## viy

У меня telnet все возвращает как надо. Пройдемся по настройкам ядра?

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> У меня telnet все возвращает как надо. Пройдемся по настройкам ядра?

 

с домашней машинки

http://files.yume.ru/config

http://files.yume.ru/sysctl-a.txt

----------

## viy

Вот то, что касается сети в настройках моего ядра:

```
#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y
```

Заметно отличается от того, что есть у тебя --- видать в .13 версии они чего-то нового добавили, я не слежу.

Может попробуешь 2.6.13 поставить?

(Больше ничего под рукой нет, на работу только конфиг прихватил.)

----------

## ManJak

Такое ощущение, что они что-то с KeepAlive-ом намудрили!

Но, как это к ядру привязать, пока не понял   :Confused: 

----------

## ManJak

С этим сайтом таже фигня!

http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html

Причем, похоже, что где-то просто канал узкий и он, рвет как я писал выше!

----------

## doonkel

Сейчас просмотрел эти две ссылки с работы через Firefox и Galeon - все нормально, но здесь канал широкий  :Laughing: 

----------

## cha-chaynik

http://www.baku.ru/

http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html

С работы из LAN (под Win) через proxy: ASP Linux, 2.6.10, Squid 2.5. Ipchains. 256Kbs. Все в порядке.

Дома: Gentoo, 2.6.12, локальный Squid 2.5. Iptables. GPRS. Все в порядке.

Если нужно, могу привести настройки ядер, прокси и firewall-ов.

P.S. Возможно, это важно. Я собираю ядра из "стандартных" исходников с http://www.kernel.org/ , патчу при помощи patch-o-matic.

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> С этим сайтом таже фигня!
> 
> http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html
> 
> Причем, похоже, что где-то просто канал узкий и он, рвет как я писал выше!

 

этот у меня нормально грузится однако...

----------

## stopa

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   С этим сайтом таже фигня!
> 
> http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html
> 
> Причем, похоже, что где-то просто канал узкий и он, рвет как я писал выше! 
> ...

 

Такая же точно фигня!

www.baku.ru - невидно, http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html - все ок.

----------

## cha-chaynik

Ребята, а если так?

```

# traceroute www.baku.ru

```

----------

## ba

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> Ребята, а если так?
> 
> ```
> 
> # traceroute www.baku.ru
> ...

 

у меня с одной и той же машины даже на 2.4 ядре все ок, а на 2.6 рвется...

а вообще вот например

```
17:55 baz@baz ~ $ traceroute www.baku.ru

traceroute to ulduz.baku.us (216.151.149.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  gateway3.zunet.ru (217.67.122.33)  6.307 ms  0.723 ms  10.001 ms

 2  217.67.117.41 (217.67.117.41)  12.495 ms  7.823 ms  10.232 ms

 3  laguna.iip.net (194.85.112.116)  10.505 ms  8.367 ms  8.531 ms

 4  ru-msk-gw.tv11.msk.runnet.ru (194.85.37.169)  14.808 ms  17.249 ms  10.120 ms

 5  msk-gw.RUN.Net (193.232.80.249)  22.456 ms  23.258 ms  21.576 ms

 6  sth-gw.RUN.Net (193.232.80.210)  40.199 ms  36.273 ms  39.050 ms

 7  s-b4-geth6-2.telia.net (213.248.99.165)  38.720 ms  40.885 ms  39.245 ms

 8  s-b3-pos11-0.telia.net (213.248.64.150)  40.687 ms  39.163 ms  40.194 ms

 9  global-crossing-02012-s-b3.telia.net (213.248.101.38)  42.291 ms  36.013 ms  37.676 ms

10  so0-1-0-2488M.ar1.LAX2.gblx.net (67.17.75.94)  200.804 ms  193.376 ms  200.706 ms

11  64.211.1.210 (64.211.1.210)  197.426 ms  200.724 ms  199.122 ms

12  ulduz.baku.us (216.151.149.132)  206.396 ms  209.214 ms  199.021 ms

17:56 baz@baz ~ $
```

----------

## cha-chaynik

Ядро 2.6.10. ASP Linux. Squid 2.5. Все работает.

```

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

```

P.S. Исправлено согласно следующему посту  :Smile: Last edited by cha-chaynik on Thu Sep 08, 2005 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

О!.. ASCII-art?!

----------

## ba

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> Ядро 2.6.10. ASP Linux. Squid 2.5. Все работает.

 

а точно страницу до конца грузит? какие там последние строчки в html-е, такие же как у меня в выводе telnet-а выше?

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *cha-chaynik wrote:*   Ядро 2.6.10. ASP Linux. Squid 2.5. Все работает. 
> 
> а точно страницу до конца грузит? какие там последние строчки в html-е, такие же как у меня в выводе telnet-а выше?

 

Редакция сообщения №2

Страница состоит из фреймов.

Вроде бы из двух. Вот окончания html кодов фреймов:

Код одного из фремов:

```

<a href="/pubs/sherif/9805_ru.php"><b>Карикатуры от Рашида Шерифа, Февраль, 13, 2003</b></a><a href="/pubs/sherif/9805_ru.php"><b><font class="smallfont"><font color=#660000><IMG height=9 src="/images/ar2.gif" width=14 border=0>читать</font></font></b></a><br><br> </BODY>

 </noframes>

</frameset>

```

Код другого фрейма:

```

<a href="/tos.php"><FONT class="smallfont">Terms of Service</font></a> <FONT class="smallfont">|</font> <a href="/privacy.php"><FONT class="smallfont">Privacy Policy</font></a> <FONT class="smallfont">|</font> <a href="/pages/help/faq_registration_ru.php"><FONT class="smallfont">FAQ</font></a>

</td><td valign=top></td><td align=right>

<a href="/pages/baku/bakupages_ru.php" target="_blank"><img src="/images/humay_award.gif" width=90 height=37 border=0 alt=HUMAY></a>

<br>

</td></tr></table>

</td></tr></table>

</body>

</html>

```

----------

## GreenDragon

[quote="stopa"] *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html
> 
> 

 

Ну давно я так не радовался за людей

Мало того, что там должно стоять суперовое оборудовани, это же надо страничка занимает более 1,2 МБт   :Laughing: 

так и эта картинка с ноутом постоянно перезагружается (покрайней мере в Опере) Супер!

----------

## [clu]

+1 baku.ru 

домашняя 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

----------

